# Emilys bucklings * new pictures*



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

here are emilys triplet bucklings.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Emilys bucklings*

Did you not have a long talk with her about some doelings?  They're beautiful boys! Pity she didn't finally give you a girl though.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emilys bucklings*

so different each of them are.

Will you be keeping one to replace Simba?


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Emilys bucklings*

Congrats on the three! :stars: Yes, momma did well on the variety of colors. :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Emilys bucklings*

very cute....congrats......  :thumb:


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emilys bucklings*

right now I am not keeping any of them. most likely will be selling all 3 of them. and yes i had a long talk about doelings but nope she had other plans


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emilys bucklings*

Well all 3 boys are for sale


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Emilys bucklings*

They should sell right quick - they are a handsome lot!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Emilys bucklings*

very handsome boys there! CONGRATS! Ok so who is hogging the pink stork???? We all seem to be having boys now!!!!! LOL


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emilys bucklings*

Thats what i would like to know. Emily has now had 6 bucks no does! :hair: .
here are some new pics form when they were a day old.








































its so hard to get pictures of them because all they do is bounce!


----------



## speeddemon (Apr 28, 2010)

Awwww! Gorgeous boys! Congrats. Sorry about the lack of girls in the bunch but at least you got some attractive bucklings.


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Handsome little fellas!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

It does seem like it is a buck year. I had 6 out of nine. The March kids were five out of six.

Jan


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Congrats on the boys and the SPOTS! I see so many there. They are handsom. Now have you bred her to the same buck or was this a diff buck. At times I know the buck can make the difference on the kids? Congrats once again...lovely!


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

she is one her 3rd freshning and i have used a diffrent buck each time. so 3 bucks
:hair:


----------

